

Ask HN: Looking for simple service or software product for making intro videos - sdizdar

I'm looking for a simple service or software product for making intro videos (video describing the product or offering). 
Something simple, with templates, etc. For example, something like Animoto but for explaining products.<p>Is there anything on market like that?
======
eschutte2
We actually used Animoto for ours:

[http://www.springbase.com/video/controller-
vt.swf?file=/vide...](http://www.springbase.com/video/controller-
vt.swf?file=/video/visual-tools-2.mp4)

Or what about <http://demogirl.com> ?

